# The new Walmart yak.



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Is Walmart tring to kill people. Fine for maybe a lake or down a slow river. I didnt see any scuppers on it at all. Very scary. Thanks for doing some research Walmart.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

The worst part is that the employees are going to tell people that its ok to take them into the bay or gulf.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Dude I might get one just for those sick paddles!:thumbsup:


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> The worst part is that the employees are going to tell people that its ok to take them into the bay or gulf.


Oh I'm sure they will. I just hope for the best for people tring to get into the sport. Crazy part is that one was $449 and I got my Pescador at Academy for $499. I just hope people read the fourm or do research before they try to go fish in the bay or gulf. You get what you pay for.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

COALTRAIN said:


> I just hope people read the fourm or do research before they try to go fish in the bay or gulf.


They look at price and take the word of the employees who have never been in a kayak. Go hang out in the kayak section at Academy/Dick's/Bass Pro and you will hear the employees tell the customer anything to sell a kayak. I've done it and its scary.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Dude I might get one just for those sick paddles!:thumbsup:


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

WalMart doesn't make it I'm sure. I wonder who the mfg. is. Even if it doesn't have any scuppers it's still 100 times better than a sit-in-side, at least you have all that air inside the hull for buoyancy.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Maybe someone should tell the head honchos at Wal-Mart and I think their corporate headquarters are in Bentonville, Arkansas; sit on top kayaks are supposed to have self bailing scupper holes. 

In my opinion, sit on top kayaks without scupper holes are dangerous since the yak is not self bailing. Waves coming over the gunnels in the WM yak will swamp the yak and the person might panic and fall out of the yak. People who buy this yak aren't knowledgeable about safety and I bet they won't be wearing a PFD (life yacket) and if they're 100 yards from shore and if they're poor swimmers, they just might drown from exhaustion trying to reach the shore instead of staying with the partially submerged yak.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

It's an Aruba if I recall, same manufacturer of my yak but that one's an upgrade. They are trying to go big now since they had such success last year. My kayak cost $178 last year, same kayak now costs $250.

I had quite a lengthy conversation with the Niceville Walmart about that monstrosity. They were telling people it was good for the gulf. I felt my slappin hand reaching for the powder.


----------



## KrzyKjun512 (May 3, 2013)

If you see someone interested in these yaks, its up to us as a kayak community to try and show them the right path. I'm fairly new myself but being on the forum and having a buddy who has been in yaks for a few years helped me avoid A LOT of headaches. Unfortunately, people will still fall victim to these types of equipment.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder how stable it is full of water?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I wonder how stable it is full of water?


I wonder if they take returns :whistling: Maybe we can test this theory and put it on youtube...


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

aquatic argobull said:


> I wonder if they take returns :whistling: Maybe we can test this theory and put it on youtube...


Asking if Wal-Mart takes returns is like asking If a bear shits in the woods lol.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a pool.....


----------

